# Okay, quick question



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2010)

How many evolution lines are there?

By evolution lines, I have a pretty strict definition:

1. Pokemon like Bulbasaur, which have a straight evo line
2. Eevee, Slowpoke, anything with branched evos, and
3. Standalones (Tauros, Absol, etc.)

No legendaries.

I'm working on a project atm, and I need this information badly.

Thank you to anybody who figures this out


----------



## Negrek (Mar 2, 2010)

1. http://veekun.com/dex/pokemon/search?evo_stage=base
2. Minus 34 (Bulbapedia says 35, but I believe they're counting Phione in that) legendaries
3. = 212 independent evolutionary lines
4. Plus or minus a couple if you consider Phione, Rotom, Unown, other randoms to be legendaries


----------

